# Insects in flight



## carlos58 (Jan 24, 2013)

hello everyone 
some shots of insects in flight of last season never put in the forum
Insects in flight Photo Gallery by carlogalliani at pbase.com

Episyrphus balteatus






Anthidium sp.





Aeshna cyanea





Aeshna juncea


----------



## MiFleur (Jan 24, 2013)

These are all wonderful shots, superb focus and well composed, I have never achieved such a clear capture of a flying insect
The second one is my favorite, although they are all excellent. The moving wings and the out of focus flowers in the background appeal to me.
Congratulations!


----------



## ceeboy14 (Jan 24, 2013)

Same here...I have one shot of a butterfly in motion which is "okay," but not anywhere near this caliber. More patience, better glass, higher shutter speeds, I guess...it never ends does it?


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow! These shots are phenomenal! I don't think I have ever seen shots of a flying insect so sharp! Can I ask your exif data, and what lens and technique you used??


----------



## 07Vios (Jan 26, 2013)

Amazing shots!


----------



## Mully (Jan 26, 2013)

Nicely done!!


----------



## KrisztinaK (Jan 30, 2013)

These shots are suberb.  1 and 2 are my faves !!


----------



## jowensphoto (Jan 31, 2013)

Great shots! I really like the first... colors, composition, use of DoF. Really, really nice.


----------



## carlos58 (Feb 5, 2013)

thanks everyone for comments and like


----------



## emdiemci (Feb 5, 2013)

Looks so good they almost don't look real.


----------



## irfan.in.tx (Feb 5, 2013)

As usual, superb work, Carlo.


----------



## ATVrider43 (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow great shots! What gear did you use?


----------



## carlos58 (Feb 11, 2013)

thanks everyone for last comments
D300 and 70/180 macro nikon


----------

